# Cheap Hotel Liverpool?



## zenie (Jun 8, 2009)

it's actually gonna be Huyton I need to get to, so easily accessible please.


----------



## rosa (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure how cheap you need but the Derby Lodge and Chapel Brook are both in Huyton. If you're looking for a B&B this site might help,it'd be fairly easy to get to Huyton from either the Childwall Abbey or the Park View.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 9, 2009)

Eh up - what's bringing you up this way then zenie?

And - they'll all be cheap to you, coming from That London, like 

Just to warn you, Huyton's a fucking shithole, with some of the worst plastic scousers in Merseyside


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont really know up Huyton way too well like.  I suppose you could stay in the city centre but it would be abit of a pain in the arse to get to Huyton (Liverpools public transport system is shit).

Agree with above comment though, Huyton is a shithole.  Bandit country.


----------



## sorearm (Jun 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Eh up - what's bringing you up this way then zenie?
> 
> And - they'll all be cheap to you, coming from That London, like
> 
> Just to warn you, Huyton's a fucking shithole, with some of the worst plastic scousers in Merseyside



christ you're so right.

even I felt scared to go there. I had to go there to drop off my grant stuff for uni (yeah, shows how bleedin' long ago that was doesn't it - student grant and all) as my LEA education offices were based there.

... imagine me wandering around there - combat trouser/army boots, long hair, black army shirt, band t-shirt....

fucking hell I was practically legging it to the bus station


----------

